# Help, one DVR not seeing the internet...



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, I have an HR22/100 and an HR20/500, connected to my home network, and using MRV in unsupported mode.

Everything was working fine until about 2 weeks ago, when my 22 started failing to connect to the internet for VOD. MRV still works, which tells me the network itself is fine. The 20 can download VOD,which tells me it's not my router, or comcrap.

Since only the 22 is affected, I ran a system test, and found that about the time this started to occur, there was a system update to 0x459.

Has anyone else seen anything like this? Any ideas before I call DTV?


Thanks,
Dim


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

SDimwit said:


> Ok, I have an HR22/100 and an HR20/500, connected to my home network, and using MRV in unsupported mode.
> 
> Everything was working fine until about 2 weeks ago, when my 22 started failing to connect to the internet for VOD. MRV still works, which tells me the network itself is fine. The 20 can download VOD,which tells me it's not my router, or comcrap.
> 
> ...


Re-run the system test and tell us what the results say regarding internet connection.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

SDimwit said:


> Ok, I have an HR22/100 and an HR20/500, connected to my home network, and using MRV in unsupported mode.
> 
> Everything was working fine until about 2 weeks ago, when my 22 started failing to connect to the internet for VOD. MRV still works, which tells me the network itself is fine. The 20 can download VOD,which tells me it's not my router, or comcrap.
> 
> ...


I could not connect to VOD 2-days ago on one receiver
...the other receiver worked fine.

Went to D*TV web site. Re-authorized the offending receiver
and it has been working ever since.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

"azarby" said:


> Re-run the system test and tell us what the results say regarding internet connection.


Will do when I get home from work tonite.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Test results in 
2 tests failed. 
Diagnostic code 71-73-482
1. Cannot detect Internet
Your receiver is configured to work with a home network but is unable to access the Internet. 
Please check Internet connection and router. 
2. Cannot detect network or phone dialtone...


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Tried re-authorizing... No effect. I think im gonna call direcTv later today..
Dim


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SDimwit said:


> Tried re-authorizing... No effect. I think im gonna call direcTv later today..
> Dim


Have you rebooted your router yet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SDimwit said:


> Ok, I have an HR22/100 and an HR20/500, connected to my home network, and using MRV in unsupported mode.
> 
> Any ideas before I call DTV?
> 
> ...


calling DTV may not yield any results, since you are using an unsopported system. "unsupported" means no support from DTV


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup, unfortunately if you are running unsupported MRV via your home network via ethernet and not DECA, D* will not help you troubleshoot, nor should they...


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

peds48 said:


> calling DTV may not yield any results, since you are using an unsopported system. "unsupported" means no support from DTV


My issue is not with MRV, my reciever cannot access the internet for apps, or VOD. I was just letting you all know about the MRV as it illustrates that the network is ok.
Dim


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

SDimwit said:


> My issue is not with MRV, my reciever cannot access the internet for apps, or VOD. I was just letting you all know about the MRV as it illustrates that the network is ok.
> Dim


Please list your IP addresses for all receivers. Go to info and scroll down and the IPs are listed there. Do not do any re-boots or resets.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

Router: 172.18.0.1
Bed room: 172.18.0.111
Liv room: 172.18.0.112


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Have you rebooted your router yet?


Router has been rebooted.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Yup, unfortunately if you are running unsupported MRV via your home network via ethernet and not DECA, D* will not help you troubleshoot, nor should they...


Not asking for DTV to troubleshoot MRV, VOD and web apps are the issues I'm having.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Then I'll put it another way, the way you have provided MRV, VOD, and webapps is unsupported...Using your home network is completely unsupported since they came out with DECA....


----------

